# Turkey Point, Ontario Canada



## l2l

For those of you with smaller children I HIGHLY recomend that you plan your last camping trip of the year on Thanksgiving Weekend at Turkey Point Provincial Park.
http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/turk.html

Each year the Park and its campers put on a Halloween Display like non that I have ever seen unless it was in a Private Park.

I cannot say enough about the staff and it's campers, I have stayed in allot of parks over the years but this one takes the cake for the best Theme. 
For those of you in Canada looking for a great place to camp late in the season I promise you this is the place and it will become a family tradition just like it has mine!

Here are some pictures from last year!

This is my trailer and campsite, it was friggin HUGE!!!!!





































Enjoy


----------



## cassiem

That looks awesome l2l. I would love to go camping up that way sometime, but being here in OK, its a long way. That does look like a nice place, love the halloween decorations, bet the kids have a blast there.


----------



## cricket2

That does look nice. Nothing like having all that room, its priceless for a camping. We like to throw horseshoes and other stuff, so we always look for a roomy site.


----------



## grace

Turkey Point Ontario Canada - What a location! I saw those beautiful pictures of your trailer and campsite. I have never heard of Turkey point. It has a a very unusual name but the trees are very thick and you had lots of room to camp. Somebody loves to decorate for Halloween.:10220:


----------



## antigua

Hey that looks great. I love the pics


----------



## campingforfun

Oh my gosh - that is one of my favorite campgrounds. We went there every year at least once when we were little.

I have been saying to my mother and husband the last two summers, that I wanted to take a run there for the day for nostalgia sake. And, I was just asking my cousin last week if he had been since we were adults.

I am enjoying your pictures so much. Thx for sharing.

This post has brought back so many nice memories.


----------



## dianen

*Milage 10-logdump Longlac, Ontario*

Hey this is almost like home....we live in Longlac just an hour from Turkey Point.... We have been getting a seasonal site for the last couple of years at Provincial Park here between Longlac (home) and Geraldton..but are going back to roughing it this year...there are so many beautiful places like this to stay..and we are tried and true fishing and boating addicts so need to be on the lake.
Has anyone out there ever camped at the old log dump...we stay there for at least 6 weeks after fishing opens. I know the FFA has been coming up and camping there for at least 25 years.:10220:


----------



## campingforfun

> We have been getting a seasonal site for the last couple of years at Provincial Park here between Longlac (home) and Geraldton.


What's the name of the park where you are getting the seasonal pass?

I am just trying to figure out in my head where that is - which direction from Turkey Point. Is it on HWY 3? I guess it must be passed Port Dover quite far as well?

I'll need to get the map out. So close but so far - LOL


----------



## dianen

*maybe we are lost*

If you are talking about Dover and Highway3 then we are not talking about the same park....... We live 300 kms northeast of Thunder Bay in Northern Ontario...I dont think we are talking about the same Turkey Point...
I should of figured better..we had snow this Halloween..not lots but some and there are none in this picture.


----------



## l2l

Yes Diane the Turkey Point I posted bout is out by Port Dover Ontario...


----------

